# A new, new for us.



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I came home this aft after being out only 3 hrs. & Lisi was not doing at all well. Her vet will work us in tomorrow at 7:45 AM. She has NEVER not eaten or asked for food. She is truly a small pig w/a huge appetite. Today was different. I asked the vet if she can do a blood draw tomorrow & she said "only if she is doing better by then." Prayers appreciated---esp. for wisdom for the vet.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

I am sorry to hear that. What do you think could be wrong? Do you think she got a hold of something she shouldn't have. Let us know how she is doing. I hope she starts feeling better tonight.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't know Walter. I don't think so. I gave her some tummy meds & she threw them up almost immediately. She was pretty lethargic. She threw up several times & would not move much. She did drink some water for me. She just lies in her bed & looks up at me now & again. Dwight said this morning she did not want to go outside either---not typical for our Lisi. He had not mentioned that earlier.
There really isn't much she could get into here. We did go on a walk last night on the street but I carried her most of the way & she was "perky."


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is so scary when they are not feeling well and we don't know what's wrong. Hoping for a quiet night of recovery for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> It is so scary when they are not feeling well and we don't know what's wrong. Hoping for a quiet night of recovery for her.


Thank you Walter. . . she is so full of spit & vinegar that I really notice when things are not right w/her but not eating? Who stole my Lisi & gave us this little one that looks like her?:innocent:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I hope she perks up soon, without or with the vet's help! {{{{}}}}


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is almost 10:00 PM & still not much response from baby girl, stinky-poo! I will be up & down all night checking on her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I will be praying for tonight and looking for a update. 
The last few weeks Maddie has given us a scare, so I know 
How you are feeling. Hugs to you dear friend :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Sandi. Praying she comes out of it. Tyler was not eating this past weekend. Wouldn't eat treats or anything for a couple of days. The worst part is that he wouldn't take his pheno or other seizure meds either -- we put them in a ball of cheese. No matter what we did he was no go. Then we got back to NY and finally yesterday he ate. Totally turned aroudn and eating everything. Have no idea what set him off but every so often he goes through these periods. Hope the same for Lisi. Let us know.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Praying for Lisi, and for you and Dwt too. Let us know what the vet determines. Hugs


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying Lisi is feeling better this morning.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Poor little bug. I hope she is more herself this morning, and that you were able to get a bit of rest too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I missed this yesterday, I was on the road. I hope she is doing better by now.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my, just seeing this! I hope Lisi is better this morning. I'll check back later.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Checking in to see how precious Lisi is doing this morning?? Prayers for her as well as the rest of you as well. Glad that you will be taking her in early this AM and please do keep us posted Sandi.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Checking in. Hope she is better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone, and thank you for your good wishes. It was a rough night but the vet was able to see us early due to several cancellations because of what is going on all around here. We are the next little town from Round Rock where the bomber blew himself up in the wee hrs. of the AM. 
Lisi had a very soft stool in the night---vet said she is on the verge of diarrhea so she got meds for that (antibiotic) & Cereina to bring home---2 injections. She is still not interested in food but is well hydrated so they did not give her fluids. They ran a chem panel & CBC which was all good except for her BUN which was on the low level of high. Liver enzymes were good.
My only clue is maybe she got into squirrel poop again yesterday when Dwt had her out early AM?? Although he said she did not want to go outside first thing, which she normally does w/out fail. So she may have been feeling bad already early AM yesterday.
The vet is concerned that she isn't eating---says she is the size of a small bunny so we just need to get her well enough to eat again. She said I should start trying again today w/1/2 to 1 tsp. food. If she doesn't eat we will have to give her a tiny bit of karo syrup to keep her blood sugar up. 
She is in her bed acting pathetic---poor little girl. Kitzi is very worried & stays right w/her. She smells of vomit, but I can't bathe her until she is better. 
Thank you for the support. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Is there something she loves? My two LOVE cottage cheese so if all else fails, they would eat that. Maybe yogurt or ice cream? Bless her heart. I bet it's squirrel poop!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Sandi, I pray she starts feeling better today! Such a scary thing with these little ones. Hugs to you and Dwight.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The vet cautioned about starting her until the anti-nausea had kicked in, which she felt should be evidenced fairly quickly. I took out the jogi & she lifted her head & just dropped it again---she loves jogi. So I am taking that as a "no" for the moment but will try again in a few hours. 
The vet just called & her heartworm test was good. Since I stopped the meds for a few months over winter that is always a relief here in Central Texas. I did restart Sentinel last week but she has not previously had any reaction to it, having taken it since last July. She always gets it w/food.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

Does she seem a bit bloated? Does her stomach feel hard? Is she still drinking water? You might want to try just a bit of broth and rice; vanilla pudding is usually something they really like, but it may be a bit heavy for her. Let us know how she is coming along, I will be thinking about her.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update Sandi and hope that it won't be before too long that Lisi is interested in any food that you might offer her. I feel so very bad for her and will continue to pray that she starts to feel better real soon!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you both!
Walter she was very hard yesterday aft. but seemed better this AM although the vet said she was still taunt. 
I will post a couple of photos from now around 12:00 where she had 2 mucus stools w/blood. She hasn't eaten since yest. AM. She is drinking enough -- the vet says she isn't dehydrated---I forced her to drink yesterday & last night. She stopped vomiting but now has the bad stool so will have to be vigilant about fluids.

edit: I am just hoping this does not develop into HGE


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

that should have read tight.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Saying prayers for:heart: Lisi:heart:! 
_I hope she will be feeling better and back to her old self soon!_


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Was she checked for parasites?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No I don't think they did that.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh my just seeing this post! Sandi prayers for you and the vet guidance and of course for Lisi as well! I am so sorry she is having issues and I hope it is resolved very soon.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I hope she’s feeling a bit better now. Something to consider is ingesting anything small (remember Bella found a door plug/stopper), and caused stools to be bloody, so it’s worth mentioning I guess. Hopefully it’s nothing of the sort, but an X-ray could be an option if you need it. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure if this might be of any help, but when our "late" Angel had mucus and blood in her stool, it was determined that she had colitis. Could this be the cause of her stomach issues?? From then on in, she was on ID for the rest of her life of which she lived to 14 1/2 years old.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

One of my little dogs got coccidia, seemingly out of nowhere. My dogs never went out of the yard and house except to go to the vets. So I didn't know if a wild animal or roaming cat brought it in (I'm not sure if they can be carriers), or if perhaps the lawn mowing/gardener guy had brought it in on his equipment or shoes. 

(He had told me that the property just before mine on his schedule had a dog and the owners didn't clean up so the gardener got it all over himself. Yuck.)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I really think that it is colitis or a parasite (maybe a microorganism). If the antibiotic helps that would confirm it. You did have c diff in your house last year. How is she tonight?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, C-diff is something I had forgotten---we had it in Dec. for about a month! It was awful & Lisi & K were both treated for it. It has a huge rebound & the symptoms are exactly what she had this time both starting w/vomiting. I think I was so exhausted w/being up a good part of the night that I was not usiing my brain, but in reality the vet should have caught it from the records. I will call her tomorrow.

Lisi woke up this late aft. feeling "perkier" & even went outside for a few minutes. She acted hungry at dinner & so I gave her the tsp. the vet said I could start w/& intend to give her another before bed. She is still sleeping mostly, but I hope we have turned the corner. Thanks for thinking w/me.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Is she on antibiotics?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, every 12 hrs Metronidazole. She gets an eighth of 250 mg. tablet as she is only 5 lbs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

If and there is a big if there, it is c diff, metron is one of the recommended antibiotics for it. I know how difficult it is to eliminate, but the devil you know is better than the one you don't. If it is c diff or another microparasite you know better what to expect. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, same antibiotic she had (along w/D & Kitzi) before. I don't know that the vet will do anything until we finish up the meds. I did forward her a photo of the picture I posted here. Mr. K remains seemingly healthy. He was very concerned about Lisi & lay either w/her in bed or just outside her bed.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How is she doing this morning?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just checking in. I hope Lisi is doing better this morning. Hopefully able to eat more. It sounds like the antibiotics are working?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Yes, same antibiotic she had (along w/D & Kitzi) before. I don't know that the vet will do anything until we finish up the meds. I did forward her a photo of the picture I posted here. Mr. K remains seemingly healthy. He was very concerned about Lisi & lay either w/her in bed or just outside her bed.



Aww. Dwight might want to take some precautions, just in case.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Lisi is doing better. I just saw this post. Cassie went through something similar. It's lasted a couple of days but she's ok now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We had a solid night! Oh what a difference that makes to me.
Lisi hasn't had a stool since the bad one yesterday, but then she hasn't had 2 much to eat. The vet stressed how important it is to go slowly w/her. She had 2 tsps. last night one early & l later before bed. No vomiting. She has a slightly larger portion just now w/her meds & about 4 kibbles. She isn't asking for more. She is alert & interested in life again. She does however, just go back to her bed still. I think it will take a few days to fully recover. I would like to take her outside (put her in her bag) for some fresh air today. It is supposed to start raining & rain all next week so we both could use that fresh air. She still smells of vomit but I won't bathe her yet. Thank you all for your support. I think we are on the right road.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for that very encouraging update about Lisi Sandy!! So happy to hear that she is doing better and has been eating a little bit again.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Such good news!!!! So glad to hear that she's on the road to recovery. I know exactly how you feel. These little ones sure can put us through the wringer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for the prayers, support & suggestions---so appreciated!
We have decided we need a night out of town---I want to go & see the Texas bluebonnets before the rain sets in all next week, and I need a break. We will pack all of Lisi's stuff--I don't think it matters if we are here are in a nice hotel someplace---just an hour or more away. We can get back quickly if need be & a change would be good for both of us. I think we will book for Sun-Mon so hopefully she will be in better shape by then.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sandi I am so glad Lisi is feeling better. :wub: I hope she is back to par by the time you leave for your little get away so you can all just relax and enjoy your time. I also hope you share some pictures of the bluebonnets when when you get back! :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Denise! I hope I can get the pups bathed before leaving so they will be ready to sit among the bluebonnets for a photo op! 
We are not planning any big activities just low-key resting, scouting the area, eating, & taking in sunrise & sunset. We booked a room on a lake up higher on the 3rd floor, w/small balcony so we can just veg! I am already worrying if the balcony will be safe for K & L---she is so small & can get that little head through so many bars! They do change our lives, eh?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The vet just rung us & we had a good chat---she said she was very worried about Lisi yesterday & has a plan if this drug doesn't clear up her issue & if it does & it returns she has another plan. That builds confidence. There are 4 vets in this practice & I am really happy w/how this one works. So maybe I have found my vet. I was honestly looking for a different one, but wanted to stay w/this practice until after their dentals.
She said this drug would also cover giardia (which she says is more common that people think). She will do another fecal if it returns w/an outside lab---just to cover our bases. She said if Kitzel starts to show symptoms I just need to call & they will give him this med w/out having to see her. She does think it could be a rebound of c-diff. She wants me to increase Lisi's food allotment to a larger portion but every 4 hrs. She is not acting hungry or asking for food---just sleeping.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm glad your Lisi:wub: is starting to feel better!:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad you were able to get some sleep, I a.m. praying for Lisi, Maddie and Lisi weigh the same, so I know first hand how we worry when Maddie doesn't eat. It sounds like your vet is on top of things. Sandi enjoy your mini vacation I remember the blue bonnets in Texas, I took many pictures. My Maddie isn't feeling well


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Denise! I hope I can get the pups bathed before leaving so they will be ready to sit among the bluebonnets for a photo op!
> We are not planning any big activities just low-key resting, scouting the area, eating, & taking in sunrise & sunset. We booked a room on a lake up higher on the 3rd floor, w/small balcony so we can just veg! I am already worrying if the balcony will be safe for K & L---she is so small & can get that little head through so many bars! They do change our lives, eh?


I am not sure if this would help you Sandi or not,  but when we brought Aviannah home weighing right at 2 lbs. I was scared tremendously to let her out on our balcony that is only one story up with the larger gap under the railing. My husband thought I was being a bit over protective but I remedied the situation by using swimming pool fun noodles pushed into the open gap. Worked like a charm. I could finally sit on the balcony relaxed while Avi ran around. :w00t: I am attaching a cropped picture I found in a pinch on my phone taken of the twins I was babysitting that shows what I am talking about.

If it is the rails running vertical that are an issue buy some cheap sheer fabric or fabric mesh run it along the inside of the rails pull tight around the ends and fasten with clothes pins or large safety pins. :thumbsup: Works well for a short term quick fix at least! 

:w00t: No matter what you end up doing just make sure to relax and have fun! :w00t:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> The vet just rung us & we had a good chat---she said she was very worried about Lisi yesterday & has a plan if this drug doesn't clear up her issue & if it does & it returns she has another plan. That builds confidence. There are 4 vets in this practice & I am really happy w/how this one works. So maybe I have found my vet. I was honestly looking for a different one, but wanted to stay w/this practice until after their dentals.
> She said this drug would also cover giardia (which she says is more common that people think). She will do another fecal if it returns w/an outside lab---just to cover our bases. She said if Kitzel starts to show symptoms I just need to call & they will give him this med w/out having to see her. She does think it could be a rebound of c-diff. She wants me to increase Lisi's food allotment to a larger portion but every 4 hrs. She is not acting hungry or asking for food---just sleeping.


r
Hi Sandi. Sorry I missed this, been working a lot.
Hopefully Lisi stays on an upswing. As far as the giardia and deworming...I would be so careful doing that, UNLESS you absolutely know she is positive for Giardia. The treatment can lead to a lot of GI diseases. I personally would have checked the stools first and several times in a week, fresh is always better and sent out with an ELISA test. Not all giardia shed in the stools and you need to know if she is negative for the antigens, otherwise 6 months from now, the cycle could start all over again, if positive for giardia.
If Elisa and floatation comes back negative. I would check b12 levels. If that is low, there is probably and most likely an overgrowth of bacteria in the gut.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, the stools were fine until after she started vomiting---nothing strange about them at all. I do think it is a rebound of the c-diff. She is immune compromised so it is very likely & Kitzi has not had a relapse of yet---he is not immune compromised. Giardia was a suggestion from the vet---I don't think it is that really. We are being extra precautious as one can carry c-diff w/out symptoms, although symptoms are most likely to appear w/time.

Thank you for your help---sorry for the experience you had to make to be so advisable!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad Lisi is doing better. You all deserve some R and R. I also thought about Giardia. It has been a strange winter - after flooding, thawing, etc. So it would not be unusual for parasites to thrive.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good to hear that Lizi is doing better and you can never be too careful re the balcony. Trust your instincts.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So happy to hear Lisi is feeling somewhat better, tell her keep up the good work and go have some fun!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, the stools were fine until after she started vomiting---nothing strange about them at all. I do think it is a rebound of the c-diff. She is immune compromised so it is very likely & Kitzi has not had a relapse of yet---he is not immune compromised. Giardia was a suggestion from the vet---I don't think it is that really. We are being extra precautious as one can carry c-diff w/out symptoms, although symptoms are most likely to appear w/time.
> 
> Thank you for your help---sorry for the experience you had to make to be so advisable!


I'm sorry, I thought you said you were treating for giardia as a precautionary. My ADD is kicking in again.
I would have thought your vet rechecked for the CDiff already, is she not going to do that?


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I hope she feels better soon. It is scary when they don't feel ok.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Glad to hear she’s doing a bit better! Just checking in on her to see how she’s doing today.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How's our girl doing today, Sandi? Is she feeling better?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi how's Lisi doing? Maddie was sick for two days but is back to her happy little self. What's going on with these babies. I'm keeping a journal. I hope I can figure this out.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, sending prayers for Maddie & you to figure things out! It is hard when they can't talk.

The vet called again today (I like her tenacity) & suggested I give Lisi's pills in a baby marshmallow as she sniffs them & won't take her meds. She took the plain marshmallow but would not take the one w/the meds in it! She knows how the meds smell! She is smarter than we thought. 
I had the teeny-tiny marshmallows so will stick w/peanut butter for now even if it isn't the best for her gut---I have to get the meds down her. 
She is doing better definitely but not out of the woods---she is sleeping lots. The vets thinks it is c-diff again on the rebound but all of this is guess work for me. Her stool is improved & we are moving in the right direction. 
Thank you for continued prayers. Let us know how Maddie is doing. My love.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking on Lisi..
Sassy is hard to pill too,,Will she drink water ? We crush Sassy's Enalapril and put in a little water and she laps it right up..
I made a little pill crusher using an old plastic cap and plunger from a syringe ... crush it up and add water and swish to mix it..draw that up in a syringe to get them to take them..

It seems to get into their system faster too..

Sometimes our dogs are sneaky and you think they swallowed the pill and they hide it under the tongue and spit it out.. so the water trick seems to work..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She isn't much of a drinker---I would have to force it. She doesn't like the smell. She smells everything I give her before she will take it---little stinker. I plan to get some smooth PB today & hope that works better. She is normally a great eater but this has all made her a bit more cautious.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It sounds like things are getting back to normal. I would imagine the pill is bitter. You might want to try a bit of feta. You can get the pill to be coated by the feta and the smell of the cheese is strong so it may mask things. 1234 trick - piece of feta, piece of feta, pill in feta, then quick put a piece of feta in front of her nose and give it to her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter---you are sneaky! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Of course Feta is something we always have on hand. Greece changed us forever. I buy the slabs not the broken up crumbs so I can make this work. I wasn't sure how the cheese would sit in her tummy---but wasn't sure about PB either---so far she has weathered it. 
She is acting hungry now---great sign. Barking a bit at passers-by & jumping up in Dwt's chair, but the real creme-de-la-cream is the "Lisi tail wag"---it is back!!!!! I never thought I would be happy to hear that shrill little bark, but oh, I am!:wub:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm glad the 'Lisi tail wag' is back! Feta yum! a lot of salt though which gives my Baby boy the runs. I may try Walters 'trick' with a low salt feta if I can find one when it comes time to give Baby his heart worm pill. --Feta, Feta, pill in feta!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just checking in on Lisi. Cream cheese works great for pills too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are away on an adventure----she is amazing in how she can find 1/8 of a tablet in almost anything I give her. She is doing great now so if all goes well we will proceed w/the dental. Kitzi has his blood work coming up soon. I am so dreading these dentals this time. They have both lost lower front teeth. I have never had a maltese that lost teeth---any.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see that Lisi is doing so well Sandi and hope that you are enjoying your "little" adventure. However, I learned right after Chrissy's last Dental which was just a few weeks ago, that she only has seven teeth left and is doing fine!! No problem eating at all. Hope that Kitizi's and Lisi's Dentals will go smoothly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Glad to see that Lisi is doing so well Sandi and hope that you are enjoying your "little" adventure. However, I learned right after Chrissy's last Dental which was just a few weeks ago, that she only has seven teeth left and is doing fine!! No problem eating at all. Hope that Kitizi's and Lisi's Dentals will go smoothly.


While I don't like their losing teeth I know that many maltese do-- so I can somewhat live w/that---the real issue is the problem we have had w/after-effects---kidney issues & UTIs that have lasted forever, and cost lots. I am doing everything I can to make sure the vet this time knows what they can't have. I have also asked if they can just have gas alone. I will speak to the vet again April 4 when Kitzi goes for his pre-dental-blood work. I also am never keen on anthesthesia for any reason. It is just so iffy for me.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I certainly can understand your reasonings Sandi since there have been issues with the after effects. Fortunately for Chrissy, she always seems to get through her Dentals fine although at 10 years of age, I always hope that during and after her Dental, she will be ok. Her Vet always calls me right after to let me know how everything went and how she is doing. I cannot speak more highly about our Vet since he is fantastic!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I certainly can understand your reasonings Sandi since there have been issues with the after effects. Fortunately for Chrissy, she always seems to get through her Dentals fine although at 10 years of age, I always hope that during and after her Dental, she will be ok. Her Vet always calls me right after to let me know how everything went and how she is doing. I cannot speak more highly about our Vet since he is fantastic!!


I can see that you are very blessed to have a vet like that! I am so happy with you. I am rethinking "just gas" because some say that pups fight that---and they need to be at peace when they "go under." Lisi is very high strung so I think she would fight it. It is always a dilemma for me. We have had one good dental so I need to think about that one & not the ones that went wrong. Glass half full?:smilie_tischkante:
Lisi is really back w/us again---little tail wagging non stop---barking at flies on the wall--or is that dust?:wub::wub:
Life w/these little ones is so precious!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Glad Lisi is her feisty self again!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Glad Lisi is her feisty self again!



:HistericalSmiley:
now if we could just keep her from eating stuff in the garden---she is a hand-full---and we like her that way!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> I can see that you are very blessed to have a vet like that! I am so happy with you. I am rethinking "just gas" because some say that pups fight that---and they need to be at peace when they "go under." Lisi is very high strung so I think she would fight it. It is always a dilemma for me. We have had one good dental so I need to think about that one & not the ones that went wrong. Glass half full?:smilie_tischkante:
> Lisi is really back w/us again---little tail wagging non stop---barking at flies on the wall--or is that dust?:wub::wub:
> Life w/these little ones is so precious!


My two get their dentals with just gas. They do very well, no fighting. When Sissy choked on jerky and I took her in after hours I actually held the mask while the vet got things ready. She just breathed it in and was out pretty fast. After he gave her oxygen and she came to.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> My two get their dentals with just gas. They do very well, no fighting. When Sissy choked on jerky and I took her in after hours I actually held the mask while the vet got things ready. She just breathed it in and was out pretty fast. After he gave her oxygen and she came to.


Sherry...the million dollar dentist I just Suki too told me if a dentist tells me they can do a deep cleaning with just gas...it's not true and impossible to clean deep under the gums properly. 
What's your thoughts on that?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I can see that you are very blessed to have a vet like that! I am so happy with you. I am rethinking "just gas" because some say that pups fight that---and they need to be at peace when they "go under." Lisi is very high strung so I think she would fight it. It is always a dilemma for me. We have had one good dental so I need to think about that one & not the ones that went wrong. Glass half full?:smilie_tischkante:
> Lisi is really back w/us again---little tail wagging non stop---barking at flies on the wall--or is that dust?:wub::wub:
> Life w/these little ones is so precious!


Sandy...my million dollar dentist uses sevoflurane for anesthesia. Apparently, it's extremely safe, easier recovery and the body metabolizes it very fast.

Edit: I wanted to add that this was one of the biggest cost in my dental quote at $675.00!! Yikes...that's soo expensive!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, what did they use as pre-anesthetic?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, what did they use as pre-anesthetic?


The invoice doesn't mention what they use for the pre-anesthetic, just the cost at $105.00


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is the pre-anesthetic that worries me the most.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Sherry...the million dollar dentist I just Suki too told me if a dentist tells me they can do a deep cleaning with just gas...it's not true and impossible to clean deep under the gums properly.
> What's your thoughts on that?


I will question him about that. He is a vet, not an actual dentist. I think the closest dentist is in Memphis, 3 hours from here. I do know that Riley and Sissy don't do well on anesthesia, even when a lower dose is used. I'm sure it's because of their MVD.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> It is the pre-anesthetic that worries me the most.


Sandi, why is that?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> I will question him about that. He is a vet, not an actual dentist. I think the closest dentist is in Memphis, 3 hours from here. I do know that Riley and Sissy don't do well on anesthesia, even when a lower dose is used. I'm sure it's because of their MVD.


What happens to them, Sherry? Do they get sick, hard to come out of anesthesia? 
Do you give Milk thistle? Lacie has MVD and her liver values skyrocketed from being on the budesonide. I put her on MT and for the first time in her life, her liver values went down to normal. It definitely didn't happen overnight, took one year. That was two years ago and they have been normal ever since.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> What happens to them, Sherry? Do they get sick, hard to come out of anesthesia?
> Do you give Milk thistle? Lacie has MVD and her liver values skyrocketed from being on the budesonide. I put her on MT and for the first time in her life, her liver values went down to normal. It definitely didn't happen overnight, took one year. That was two years ago and they have been normal ever since.


Riley is very slow to come out of anesthesia, but Sissy scared me to death! It was the next morning and I was ready to take her back to vet. I had been shrinking water that night and thought she would be fine in the morning, but she was still out of it. I finally tried a little wet food in her mouth and that brought her around. They get low protein food, lactulose, and Animal Essentials detox which has milk thistle. They were on Denamarin but Riley got to where he couldn't tolerate it.


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

This seems to be a pretty old thread so I'll just say that I hope your little ones are O.K. and I'll keep them in my prayers. My vet uses Telazol as a pre-anesthetic. His total bill with extractions was $395.00 for everything. How safe Telazol is, I couldn't tell you. He was back to normal in about 4 days. Last year it was only a couple days but then Robby's very old. 

Just wanted to wish you and your fluff babies well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Sandi, why is that?


Because they both had a horrid reaction the last time w/pre-anesthesia of Ace & Ketamine. The Ketamine they had never had before so vet determined that is what they reacted to. I have used tiny amounts of the Ace for anxiety for Lisi on overseas flights without any issues. It doesn't put her out---just makes her a bit quieter. I tried antihistamines & they did nothing for her. 

That being said Lisi is highly allergic to lots of stuff. I try never to use any chemicals w/her. Even Kitzi had a severe reaction to Advantix when I tried it in Greece---so I treat him like I treat her. He has had some reactions (severe salivation for prolonged days) to some stuff I have used, but we could only 1 time determine from what it came. I would not call him highly allergic but from the dental they both peed blood! 
I hope this time we will have a better situation---esp. since we will fly out less than a week later to a country where we won't find a great vet! :w00t:


----------

